# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  βουλιάξαμε, και τώρα τι κάνουμε;;

## orgaki

......αισθάνομαι κουρασμένη ψυχολογικά και σωματικά, "λίγη", απ'όλες τις απόψεις, και χαμένη στον δικό μου κόσμο. Σε έναν κόσμο στον οποία η 
πόρτα εξόδου δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη ορατή.

Είμαι 21 χρονών. Φοιτώ σε μία πολύ καλή σχολή της Αθήνας, η οποία ήταν, πριν από 3 χρόνια περίπου, και ο κύριως στόχος μου. Στην ζωή μου δεν έχω μάθει να απογοητεύομαι, αλλά να πολεμώ με όλη μου την ψυχή και το σώμα μου προκειμένου να πραγματοποιήσω κάθε επιθυμητό μου "θέλω". Ένα όμως από τα μεγαλύτερα "θέλω" μου κατάφερε να με νικήσει, να με ισοπεδώσει, και να με φτάσει στον πάτο. Πολέμησα με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις, να το αποκτήσω δεν τα κατάφερα όμως. Κι αυτό ήταν που με ισοπέδωσε. Άπλιστη δεν είμαι, ούτε και εγωίστρια, αρκούμαι στα λίγα, στα πολύ λίγα.
Γενικά μέχρι στιγμής στη ζωή μου, άτομα δεν απόκτησα που να είναι στο πλάι μου και να με στηρίζουν, και να υποστηρίζουν κάθε μου βήμα.
Νόμισα όμως ότι εδώ και 1 χρόνο βρήκα ένα, ένα που άξιζε για εκατό.....ένα στήριγμα επιτέλους στη ζωή μου, ένα φίλο που θα ήταν εκεί να μου σταθεί αλλά και να του σταθώ σε χαρές και λύπες...Έκανα λάθος όμως... Αυτό το άτομο το αγάπησα, δέθηκα μαζί του. Όμως κάτι έγινε, σε κάποια πλύση ξεβάψε ο ένας και τα σημάδια αυτού έμειναν ανεξήτηλα στην ψυχή του άλλου.

Αυτή την περίοδο είμαι σε απελπιστική κατάσταση... Τίποτα δεν με ικανοποιεί. Όλα μου είναι αδιάφορα. 

Έχω την ανάγκη να μιλήσω, να συμβουλευτώ, αλλά το παρών δεν δείνει κανένας... ή ίσως έτσι να νομίζω εγώ. Έχω κάποια άτομα με τα οποία συναναστρέφομαι, αλλά δεν τα θεωρώ κατάλληλα στο να ανοιχτώ και να εκφράσω τις ανησυχίες μου, τις φοβίες μου και τα προβλήματα μου...
Αισθάνομαι μέσα μου ένα βαθύ κενό, όπου όλες οι σκέψεις μου και τα συναισθήματά μου πέφτουν μέσα... 
Ως ένα προσωρινό "καπάκι" προκειμένου να καλύψει ένα μέρος του κενού αυτού θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει η σχολή μου. Φέτος όμως έφτασα σε ένα τέτοιο επίπεδο που συνειδητοποίησα ότι οι γνώσεις μου στη σχολή για μια καλή πρόοδο, είναι ανεπαρκείς , κι αυτό είναι κάτι που με περιορίζει και μου "δένει τα χέρια"... και με στεναχωρεί. 

Νιώθω άδεια.. Νιώθω αδύναμη για να κάνω ένα νέο ξεκίνημα, μια νέα αρχή. Δεν ξέρω από που να πιαστώ να σηκωθώ και να συνεχίσω. Έχω χάσει το σκοπό και το νόημα της ζωής... Περνώ ώρες ατελείωτες κλεισμένη στο δωμάτιό μου και κυρίως στον εαυτό μου, απομονωμένη από τον έξω κόσμο, διότι δεν θέλω να βλέπω κανένα, αποτελόντας ένα παρεπόμενο του να χάνομαι στις σκέψεις μου κοιτόντας το ταβάνι και περιμένοντας "κάτι".....τι; ...δεν ξέρω...

Η καλύτερη φάση κατά την διάρκεια του 24ωρου είναι ο ύπνος. Μόνο τότε αισθάνομαι να ξεφεύγω από τις ανησυχίες που μου ροκανίζουν το μυαλό και τη ζωή. Αργώ να ξυπνήσω τα πρωινά, επίτηδες για να μην σκέφτομαι, και πέφτει περισσότερο η ψυχολογία μου και απελπίζομαι. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως όλα γίνονται με το ζόρι.... με το ζόρι σηκώνομαι και πάω στη σχολή, με το ζόρι σηκώνομα και πηγαίνω μια φορά την εβδομάδα για ποτό ή καφε..... 

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... δεν ξέρω πού θα βρω και πώς θα βρω την ουσία, το έναυσμα που σου δίενι δύναμη για κάτι περισσότερο, για κάποια προσωπική σου επιτυχία για την οποία θα ακούσεις ένα μπράβο και θα εισπράξεις μια αγκαλιά ζεστή και ένα χαμόγελο...

----------


## RainAndWind

Βουλιάξαμε.Και τώρα τι κάνουμε;

Kολυμπάμε προς τα πάνω.

----------


## krino

ναι,
κατα το η αλλαζουμε η βουλιαζουμε...

----------


## mstrouf

μην απελπίζεσαι orgaki, ισως περνας μια φαση που χρειαζεσαι χρονο με τον εαυτο σου, να δεις μεσα σου πως εχουν τα πραγματα. προσπαθησε να φροντισεις τον εαυτο σου σ αυτη τη φαση κ να ακουσεις τι θελει να σου πει μ αυτη τη σταση. η ζωή δεν ειναι μονο καθοδος, αλλα ειναι κ ανοδος. βουλιάζουμε γιατι οι καταστασεις μας εχουν βαρυνει τοσο πολυ που με δυσκολια ανασαίνουμε, δεν παύουμε ομως να ανασαινουμε. κάποια στιγμη θα δεις οτι απ αυτο θα βγεις πιο δυνατη. καλο κουραγιο σου ευχομαι κ να ξερεις οτι εδω μπορεις να μιλησεις για οσα σε απασχολουν. καλωσηρθες

----------


## RainAndWind

Αυτό το \"θέλω\"σου που κατάφερε να σε ισοπεδώσει,σημαίνει πως για σένα είχε μέσα σου πάρει μία διάσταση εξιδανικευμένη.Καταλαβαίν ις πως για να μας λιανίζει ένα θέλω,άρα να μας βλάπτει,μάλλον εμείς του δώσαμε τη δύναμη που κατείχε,στολίζοντάς το με ποιότητες πάνω από αυτές που είχε.Το κάναμε δεκανίκι μας και όταν ένα δεκανίκι σπάει,πέφτεις εσύ,αφού αισθάνεσαι εκεί να ακουμπάς όλη σου την ύπαρξη.
Έτσι βιώνεις μία ακύρωση,μία ματαίωση,αφού προσέδωσες σε μία επιθυμία,έναν σκοπό,τον κεντρικό ρόλο,αντί για εσένα.Το έκανες κέντρο,ενώ το κέντρο είσαι εσύ.

----------


## narnia

Δεν μπορείς με το καλημέρα σε όσους γνωρίζεις να ξεκινάς με φοβίες, άγχη, προβληματισμούς τη συζήτηση ή την επαφή πες αλλιώς. Όλα θέλουν το χρόνο σου κι εσύ μικρούλα μοιάζεις να βιάζεσαι πολύ. Γιατί; Δώσε το χρόνο πρώτα στον εαυτό σου και στην επίγνωση των θέλω σου. Μην είναι πολλά γιατί σε βλέπω τα πήρες παραμάσχαλα και τρέχεις. Δεν σε πήραν τα χρόνια κι ούτε άργησες. Βάλε πρώτα ένα φρένο κι όταν χαλαρώσεις θα το δουν και οι γύρω σου και θα έρθουν πιο κοντά. 
Καλωσήρθες, σε μας πες όσα προβλήματα θες. Δεν μας φοβίζουν.

----------


## Sofia

orgaki,

το να χασεις - για οποιους λογους- απο κοντα σου, εναν ανθρωπο που για σενα ηταν τοσο σημαντικος, αρκει για να αισθανθεις οτι χανεις τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια σου. Οταν μαλιστα, ειναι αυτος ο ενας, απο τον οποιο ζητας πραγματα που στερηθηκες απο αρκετα αλλα ατομα κ που πολυ λαχταρουσες.

Γραφεις κατι ομορφο: πως εχεις την αναγκη να μιλησεις, να συζητησεις...ομως το παρον δεν το δινει κανεις ή τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζεις. Εχεις κανει καποια κινηση που να σε βεβαιωνει, οτι οντως δεν βρισκεται κανεις διπλα σου ή ειναι ο φοβος σου αυτος?

----------


## soft

Γενικά μέχρι στιγμής στη ζωή μου, άτομα δεν απόκτησα που να είναι στο πλάι μου και να με στηρίζουν, και να υποστηρίζουν κάθε μου βήμα. Μηπως νομιζεις οτι δεν συναντησες?καμια φορα υπαρχουν αλλα εμεις δεν τους βλεπουμε.αλλες φορες ο αρνητισμος που αισθανομαστα οταν δεν ειμαστε καλα μεσα μας δεν μας αφηνει να δουμε τι υπαρχει γυρω μας.

----------


## LIGHTST0RM

ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ!! ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ... ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ?

----------

